
Show HN: A configurable Gauge directive in Angular 1 for dashboard apps - ashish-chopra
https://github.com/ashish-chopra/angular-gauge
======
ashish-chopra
I have developed a angular 1.x directive for gauge component. It is inspired
by one of the Gauge that i used in jQuery, but not available in Angular open
source projects natively. Try this out in your projects and share the
feedback/suggestions and bugs. I will keep adding more improvements and
feature into it in coming releases. If you like it, star it or fork it.

